# Jupiter2 hull in progress pictures



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

I've been a little behind on my work on the J2 hulls,But here are a few pics of the painted top half of the hull,& a shot of the bottom half after priming.
So far, things are are starting to move ahead pretty quickly & I should have the bottom half finished tonight.(That's a Whole lotta plastic to paint)
I ended up not using the Tamiya mica silver after all, and instead used Duplicolor's silver spray.It's a lacquer paint that dries quick and seems pretty durable,& has very little gloss which is what i was after.
I originally tried the Tamiya paint on the top hull half, But found it's way to thin & translucent for my liking.Any one else notice that? Beatle Paul got excellent results with his J2 using the mica paint,But i'm glad i tried something else.
I guess if it's sprayed over a standard silver base coat it would look good,Just my opinion.Hopefully by this week some time i should be about finished up and will post the fully painted ship.:thumbsup:
J2 album link below.

http://img96.imageshack.us/g/jup7.jpg/


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Looks great to me! Nice work! I did the upper hull on mine finally this morning. Last night, I did something that made me a nervous wreck. I hacked a massive viewing hole in the rear of the hull! I had sketched it out a few days ago, and I just came home, fired up my Dremel, and buzzed this massive pie-cut out of the back of it! It worked, you can now see most of the interior thru it. I made a transparent amber window for it, looks pretty coool!


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments tim!
Since my last post i painted the bottom hull & the fusion core as well.
Hopefully tomorrow i can do the viewport & the landing gear if i have time.
I would love to see some pics of your J2 with the new viewing hole! please post them when you can.It sounds like your J2 is tricked out to the max:thumbsup:


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

spocks beard said:


> I've been a little behind on my work on the J2 hulls,But here are a few pics of the painted top half of the hull,& a shot of the bottom half after priming.
> So far, things are are starting to move ahead pretty quickly & I should have the bottom half finished tonight.(That's a Whole lotta plastic to paint)
> I ended up not using the Tamiya mica silver after all, and instead used Duplicolor's silver spray.It's a lacquer paint that dries quick and seems pretty durable,& has very little gloss which is what i was after.
> I originally tried the Tamiya paint on the top hull half, But found it's way to thin & translucent for my liking.Any one else notice that? Beatle Paul got excellent results with his J2 using the mica paint,But i'm glad i tried something else.
> ...


It's interesting to see what all you blokes are using on your J2 hulls. I checked out some of the duplicolor silvers at a local supa cheap auto and I reckon I've narrowed it down to 3 choices. But if I decide to stick with the model paints I'll be going with the same colours I used on my Space Pod. Flat Aluminium for the hull and Tiatnium silver for the fusion core and parts of the legs...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Tim Nolan said:


> Looks great to me! Nice work! I did the upper hull on mine finally this morning. Last night, I did something that made me a nervous wreck. I hacked a massive viewing hole in the rear of the hull! I had sketched it out a few days ago, and I just came home, fired up my Dremel, and buzzed this massive pie-cut out of the back of it! It worked, you can now see most of the interior thru it. I made a transparent amber window for it, looks pretty coool!


I had the same Idea!

Posts somePics will ya???

Spock's beard..You paint scheme looks great Sir!:thumbsup:Well done!


----------



## johncal (May 26, 2010)

I've used the duplicolor and plasticotes on previous models but always found the adhesion to be very unpredictable. Sometimes it's like iron, other times it pulls right off with the tape. the other thing is, the duplicolor and especially the plasticote have big time orange peel.

I'll stick to paints made specifically for plastic models.

I look at it this way, I'm going to be spending over $500 on this model with what I have planned, so I might as well start out using the best possible materials.


----------

